# Coming to Australia on a 476 visa (Skilled Recognised Graduate)



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello everyone

I have recently been awarded my 476 visa and would like to know when is the best time to arrive in Australia as I would ideally like to maximise the 18 months of valid working rights?

I do have family in Sydney and Melbourne so will be looking for jobs in those areas but I am willing to explore different locations.

In conjunction, I will also be applying for Permanent Residency which I anticipate to take 2 months to process according to statistics that I have so far gathered.

Another question that I have is concerning the Tax File Number (TFN). Do I need to have a tax number well before I start to apply or can I apply for it after I receive a job opportunity. Its a silly question which I am guessing that I can apply afterwards but would just like confirmation as Australian culture still surprises me  .

Thanks for the help. Much appreciated.

Mecheng:help:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

On what basis do you plan on applying for PR and what makes you think it will only take 2 months to process? PR is going to take far longer than 2 months and you may well have had to leave the country before then. 

It is advisable to get your TFN straight away so you are not taxed by your employer at a higher rate whilst you wait for the TFN to come through. 

I thought this visa started when granted not when you arrive in Australia? So on that basis you need to be in Australia ASAP if you want or need the full 18 months.


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

_shel said:


> On what basis do you plan on applying for PR and what makes you think it will only take 2 months to process? PR is going to take far longer than 2 months and you may well have had to leave the country before then.
> 
> It is advisable to get your TFN straight away so you are not taxed by your employer at a higher rate whilst you wait for the TFN to come through.
> 
> I thought this visa started when granted not when you arrive in Australia? So on that basis you need to be in Australia ASAP if you want or need the full 18 months.


I was informed by the information pack that I received after being granted my visa that I could be eligible for PR. After consulting the immi.gov.au website I looked at the eligibility criteria of which I do meet but I must be onshore to apply.

Looking at the website beupdate.co.uk/ I was able to determine that 2 months based on other applicants should be sufficient. Ideally I would have consulted more similar websites but couldn't find up to date websites. Also another reason I used that particular website was because when applying for my 476 visa the number of months that it took to be processed was very similar to the other applicants on the website even if there were only a few applicants for the 476 visa.

I will definitely get my TFN straight away. I am glad you told me as this is surprising news to me.

Nope. According to the documents given to me the visa starts when you arrive in Australia and there is a certain date that I must be in Australia for my "first entry".


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok so I was mistaken on the validity, unless you were planning on going before Mid Nov I would hold off until Jan after the new year. Things slow down over the summer especially christmas due to the holiday, kids being off school and parents taking leave.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are right that DIAC increased their speed of processing visas that were lodged prior to the introduction of Skills Select but...

When are you planning to apply for PR? If you apply anytime after 1 January 2013, you will have to go through skills select as the transitional arrangements for the PR visa classes that you currently are eligible for will cease then (that's assuming that you currently fall under these arrangements - I haven't read through the requirements but I'm sure you have).

Unfortunately, under Skills Select, it is anyone's guess as to how long it will take because you first need to submit an EOI and there is no guarantee that you will be issued an invitation to apply for your visa in 2 months or at all for that matter. PR visas are now more competitive than they have previously been as DIAC are only issuing invitation to the highest qualified and more experienced migrants. The last set of invitations were issued to people who had 75+ points, so realistically, for you to get an invitation quickly, you would need to score well above the minimum required points.


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> You are right that DIAC increased their speed of processing visas that were lodged prior to the introduction of Skills Select but...
> 
> When are you planning to apply for PR? If you apply anytime after 1 January 2013, you will have to go through skills select as the transitional arrangements for the PR visa classes that you currently are eligible for will cease then (that's assuming that you currently fall under these arrangements - I haven't read through the requirements but I'm sure you have).
> 
> Unfortunately, under Skills Select, it is anyone's guess as to how long it will take because you first need to submit an EOI and there is no guarantee that you will be issued an invitation to apply for your visa in 2 months or at all for that matter. PR visas are now more competitive than they have previously been as DIAC are only issuing invitation to the highest qualified and more experienced migrants. The last set of invitations were issued to people who had 75+ points, so realistically, for you to get an invitation quickly, you would need to score well above the minimum required points.


I was going to apply for a PR immediately when I arrived onshore and that was under the pretense of when graduate companies were recruiting. Some people have told me to come after January as there is a slow down during the festive season. But now I'm not sure as I want to secure the PR as you said there is Skill Select issue to deal with which can be troublesome. I will definitely have to research more on the Skill Select and when it comes into force.

At the moment I am on 65 points.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are indeed right that during the festive season, there is hardly any recruitment ongoing as most businesses shut down over the Christmas period as people go off on holiday. Most people typically come back in mid January, after which there is Australia Day, so December and January are not exactly great for job hunting.

My personal opinion is that you apply for PR as soon as you qualify for it, so if you qualify once you arrive in Australia, then go for it. 

Skill Select has already been implemented but DIAC currently has transitional arrangements in place for holders of 476 visas who wish to apply for PR and currently, it does not require an EOI to be lodged first but that changes in January next year.

Have a read at Skills Select and you can then decide what is best for you. 
Skill Select


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> You are right that DIAC increased their speed of processing visas that were lodged prior to the introduction of Skills Select but...
> 
> When are you planning to apply for PR? If you apply anytime after 1 January 2013, you will have to go through skills select as the transitional arrangements for the PR visa classes that you currently are eligible for will cease then (that's assuming that you currently fall under these arrangements - I haven't read through the requirements but I'm sure you have).
> 
> Unfortunately, under Skills Select, it is anyone's guess as to how long it will take because you first need to submit an EOI and there is no guarantee that you will be issued an invitation to apply for your visa in 2 months or at all for that matter. PR visas are now more competitive than they have previously been as DIAC are only issuing invitation to the highest qualified and more experienced migrants. The last set of invitations were issued to people who had 75+ points, so realistically, for you to get an invitation quickly, you would need to score well above the minimum required points.


Thanks to all.
I was able to get my PR in only 7 working days lane:


----------



## ZA_Engineer (Oct 31, 2012)

*PR from 476?*

Hi Mecheng,



Mecheng said:


> Thanks to all.
> I was able to get my PR in only 7 working days lane:


How did you apply for the PR, and what are the requirements for applying for a PR from a 476? 

I also have the 476. I’ll be heading over in a few months time – just saving up a last bit of cash this side. How is it going with the job hunting? Where in Aus did you end up? Any other advice for a young South African on a 476?


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

If you were able to get a 476 visa surely you would understand how to apply for a PR without me having to tell you?

Word of advice. If you don't have PR you won't be able to apply for many jobs as the requirement is either citizenship or PR. The reason is that companies do not want to train a person with only 18 months working visa.


----------



## ZA_Engineer (Oct 31, 2012)

Mecheng said:


> If you were able to get a 476 visa surely you would understand how to apply for a PR without me having to tell you?
> 
> Word of advice. If you don't have PR you won't be able to apply for many jobs as the requirement is either citizenship or PR. The reason is that companies do not want to train a person with only 18 months working visa.


Well, the DIAC doesn't explicitly refer to any visa as a "PR". I assume you applied for a 885 (Independent Residence) Visa. Is this correct? These visas have unfortunately been discontinued from 1 January 2013. I guess the only options from a 476 onwards would be to either find a sponsorship or to launch an Expression of Interest (EOI) for a 189 visa and hope that you get invited to apply.

I am a bit worried about the job market to be honest though.


----------



## Mohan Karthik (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi i am a graduate from university of southampton and i am looking forward to attain the subclass 476 visa and look for jobs in australia. Can you give me any advise on this ? thank you.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

*To know some details about visa 476*

hai Mecheng,
i want to know some details about the visa476. I completed my masters MSc in microelectronics from Northumbria university,uk. I wish to apply for the above visa can you please guide whether i am eligible for that visa. when i tried through some consultency they replied negative giving excuse that i did my bachilors in a university which is not mentioned in the list. I did my bachilor in 2009 and masters in 2012. so can i apply for this visa using my masters degree. please help me in giving soome details. thanks in regards my mail :rojerron at gmail dot com

thanks
Roney




Mecheng said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have recently been awarded my 476 visa and would like to know when is the best time to arrive in Australia as I would ideally like to maximise the 18 months of valid working rights?
> 
> ...


----------



## chaitooprince (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Roney.. thanks for your reply. Even I called to opulentus and they said that they are not handling these visas now a days. they are only concentrating on PR visa.
Also in one thread here, i read that in the contemporary scenario it is difficult to find a job trying from outside Australia. Keeping in view the experiences I have gone through with the consultancies, I made up my decision to apply for PR myself rather than pouring our money in these consultants pocket who do not reveal appropriate information until we pay all the money.
Even I paid my 1K bucks to Y-aixs consultants and lost them


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

hi chaitooprince,
it is better to try fro PR if you got at least 3 years of experience. but what i think is that applying fro PR by ourself will be tough, since we have to prepare so many papers. if you got some friends who can help then its fine. befor i was talking about visa 476 which is pretty easy to do ourself. hope you got me.thanks.. add me in FB
Roney Joseph , location bangalore


----------



## zaidi (Aug 5, 2013)

*476 to PR*



Mecheng said:


> Thanks to all.
> I was able to get my PR in only 7 working days lane:


Hi, I am on 476 and plan to go for PR later this year...
Did you have to do your skills assessment ?? I have lodged mine and on the arrival of which I plan to file PR... Any word of advice will be much appreciated....
Thanks


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

*Apologies*

Apologies to those that have been asking me questions and not receiving a reply.

I will not be able to help you with regard to the 476 visa and PR application as the requirements have changed and I have not kept up to date with them.

Please consider this thread closed.

Thank you


----------



## zaidi (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Mecheng...
The information on this thread was useful anyway....!
If you feel like sharing, what part of Aus are you in and how's work going ??


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

Sydney.

Let me be honest here. To all those that plan on coming on a 476 visa you do so at your own risk. ALL companies require you to be citizen or Permanent Resident. Nothing more nothing less. If you are on working holiday then that is another story but be warned that working holiday has a visa expiry. The 476 also has 18 months to my knowledge and I am pretty sure if you do come over you will go back in 18 months.

Thinking of Employer Sponsorship? Forget it. There is Sponsorship but it is much harder to get it just like Skill Select is now much harder for people to come into the country.

Thread closed.


----------



## wajid (Apr 1, 2014)

hi

is it mandatory to secure minimum 6 band in all modules of ielts test to apply for this visa ?
i couldn't get 6 in my speaking while doing the ielts general test. But i have 6 in all modules of ielts academic test. So, can i apply on the base of ielsts academic?

i heard from someone , we can also fulfil the language requirement by showing a letter from your university that medium of instruction are in English. Is it true?

please reply as soon as possible.

reagrds
wajid


----------



## wajid (Apr 1, 2014)

hi

is it mandatory to secure minimum 6 band in all modules of ielts test to apply for this visa ?
i couldn't get 6 in my speaking while doing the ielts general test. But i have 6 in all modules of ielts academic test. So, can i apply on the base of ielsts academic?

i heard from someone , we can also fulfil the language requirement by showing a letter from your university that medium of instruction are in English. Is it true?

please reply as soon as possible.

reagrds
wajid


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi this thread is closes but because you originally from Iran I will make an exception as I have a good Iranian friend in Sydney.

According to the immi.gov.au website: Otherwise, you must achieve a score of at least 6 in each of the four components of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) or another language test and score specified by the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection. You must complete your test before you apply. From 1 July 2012, the score must be from a test that you sat no more than three years before you apply.

So yes you will need to have the 6 in all bands/ modules.

With regard to the letter I am unaware of it. Its not to say I don't know if its true but you will need to do further information. Use the specific visa page rather than forum talk.


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

Mecheng said:


> Hi this thread is closes but because you originally from Iran I will make an exception as I have a good Iranian friend in Sydney.
> 
> According to the immi.gov.au website: Otherwise, you must achieve a score of at least 6 in each of the four components of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) or another language test and score specified by the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection. You must complete your test before you apply. From 1 July 2012, the score must be from a test that you sat no more than three years before you apply.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

We all belong to the 476 club. I hope we can help each other post-application too!

I have created a thread for us to share our experiences. I hope we can all contribute with info on jobs, advice, experiences etc, in regards to the 476 visa specifically etc.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-476-visa-holders-share-your-experience.html


----------



## rrahulhadapad (Feb 23, 2016)

Mecheng said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have recently been awarded my 476 visa and would like to know when is the best time to arrive in Australia as I would ideally like to maximise the 18 months of valid working rights?
> 
> ...


hi I have just recently applied for a 476 sub class visa, have one question do I have to show my bank statement or any fixed amount in my bank account.
kindly help with the appropriate answer.

look forward to hear from you!!!


----------



## H Jon (May 12, 2016)

*period to get 476*

Hi,

I am looking to apply for a 476. Could you share on how long it took to get it after applying?


----------



## flower17 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mecheng said:


> I was informed by the information pack that I received after being granted my visa that I could be eligible for PR. After consulting the immi.gov.au website I looked at the eligibility criteria of which I do meet but I must be onshore to apply.
> 
> Looking at the website beupdate.co.uk/ I was able to determine that 2 months based on other applicants should be sufficient. Ideally I would have consulted more similar websites but couldn't find up to date websites. Also another reason I used that particular website was because when applying for my 476 visa the number of months that it took to be processed was very similar to the other applicants on the website even if there were only a few applicants for the 476 visa.
> 
> ...


Hellow..may i know for how long this certain date is valid for? I read in some post that it is 6 months. Is that true? Thank you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

flower17 said:


> Hellow..may i know for how long this certain date is valid for? I read in some post that it is 6 months. Is that true? Thank you


First Entry date is 1 year from your medical date. PCC can be anytime and has no relationship with First Entry date in 476 visa as far as I can tell you.


----------



## moazkh60 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, i am glad to have found this forum. Not many forums for 476ers out there I think. This thread is quite old so my request from everyone is to tell your stories about their 18 months. Were you able to get a professional job ? PR ? What's your status now did you went back ? Is it worth it or not ? 

My question: Is it possible to earn the amount of money to change 476 visa to study visa ? That's what I was thinking if PR and securing a professional job is near impossible.

Secondly does freelance work on freelancer.com (Australian website) counted as professional experience in 189 category?

Third question: I have academic IELTS will it work or do i have to take the general test as the website states.

Thanks


----------

